# Morso 1B0 vs. Morso 2Bclassic



## Morso1bo (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
I have an old Morso 1B0 in my 200 year old home (with minimal insulation) which is in need of replacement.  I was wondering if there is any way that the new 2B Classic (rated for 1200 sqft) would be able to put out as much heat as the bigger grandaddy the Morso 1B0.  I think I already know the answer to this but just wanted some other viewpoints.
Thanks for any advice on this topic.
Mark


----------



## webbie (Mar 9, 2011)

My guess would be no - the firebox on the new one is much smaller......
Even if it could put out as much heat, it would be for a shorter duration of time....that's my opinion.


----------



## cmonSTART (Mar 9, 2011)

I have to agree.  A smaller firebox means less BTU's can fit inside at once.  Less heat.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I figured that was going to be the case.  I found a good deal on one and was hoping someone might talk me into trying it.  I have a new 2b0 heating the two bedrooms upstairs and it is a wonderful little stove.  I have to agree that it would have a hard time keeping up with the downstairs.
Thanks again for the input.


----------

